#ubuntu-ch 2018-03-01
<tribaal> hi all
 * tribaal is going to start chit-chatting in there and see if it picks up
<tribaal> I'm not sure who is who in here (and what nicks map to which faces IRL :) )
#ubuntu-ch 2018-03-02
<WaVeR> Hello tribaal
<WaVeR> Hi all ツ
<tribaal> hi WaVeR
<tribaal> well that was a short hi :)
#ubuntu-ch 2020-02-24
<pytoprog> Bonjour
